
Microsoft's Bing search engine blocked in China - martin__
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/microsofts-bing-search-engine-blocked-in-china/
======
yzh
I really hate this. Seems all good search engines are now banned in China:
Google, duckduckgo, even Bing. For those of you who do not have a proper VPN
and do not want to put up with Baidu's shitty search experience, I recommend
searx.me.

